# Kaldness K1 filter media information



## foreverknight

this is the theory behind the kaldnes K1 filter media that niko and i have been talking about.


----------



## fishyjoe24

I would like to try some, group buy any one?


----------



## niko

And how pretty it will look inside an aquarium:






Still prettier than BBA or Cladophora I think.

--Nikolay


----------



## foreverknight

i think it will add a really cool aspect to the aquarium and the setup i'm thinking of makeing with it should be really neat and work out really well.


----------



## niko

Please do make one! I independently "invented" this in-tank design about 2 years ago but never actually made it. Found Poret. 

I have the feeling that it will work really well. There are some people that have used water filter canisters from Home Depot ($30 a piece) as a housing. But they all seem to stick a micron filtration cartridge in there too. That means that the filter needs to be opened quite often to clean or replace the cartridge. A better way would be to just have a pipe that discharges water at the bottom of the canister and suspends the Kaldness media into constant movement.

After designing this there are two things to adjust:

1. The flow - as fast as possible but not washing away the bacteria colonies.
How fast is fast enough is hard to say. Need experimentation and observation.

2. Supplying air to the Kaldness.
The organisms that we want developing in the Kaldness LOVE oxygen. Without it they will still function but not as well. How do you ballance off gassing of CO2 with bubbling a lot of Oxygen? Or maybe you just increase the volume of the canister, use more Kaldness media, to compensate for the imperfect low oxygen conditions?

--Nikolay


----------



## foreverknight

Actually I wasn't going to worry about co2 in the tanks being I'm just going to be useing mosses in the tanks and the design I'm going to use is similar to the modified one in the youtube videos usein poret as the sponge "prefilter" or use the k1 behind a poret wall haven't totaly decided yet but something of that idea.


----------

